

Ask HN: How can I find out ecommerce conversion rates for various verticals? - gracie

Specifically, furniture (bathroom vanities), home fixtures (faucets, lights, etc.), and computer/mobile phone accessories?<p>Thanks!
======
answerly
Nielsen publishes a fair amount of ecommerce conversion data. For example:
[http://blog.nielsen.com/nielsenwire/consumer/nov-e-
commerce-...](http://blog.nielsen.com/nielsenwire/consumer/nov-e-commerce-
update-sites-with-highest-conversion-rates/)

I'd suggest digging around in the archives there to see if you can find some
newer stats.

Your verticals are pretty specific, so it may be tough to get exact numbers
for those categories. Perhaps you can find data for verticals with similar
average order sizes as the product categories you are targeting. That wouldn't
be perfect but would probably be directionally correct.

Good luck!

~~~
gracie
Thanks for the info.

------
dangrossman
Verticals don't have conversion rates. Specific funnels on specific sites do.

According to Nielsen, Proflowers has a 42.8% conversion rate and
1800flowers.com 20.8%. That's two sites selling identical products.

MarysAwesomeHandBuiltFlowerShop.com probably converts around 0%.

